# merry christmas



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

merry Christmas , and a happy new year to all . and may there be peace in the world espcialy for the chrildren sufering though npo fult of there own :xmascandle::wreath::xmastree:


----------



## Caerus (Nov 11, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all ! :tree::tree::xmascandle::tree:


----------



## ANDYJ (Nov 9, 2014)

*Merry Christmas*

May you all have a great Christmas 
What is the main dish in Italy on the big day?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

ANDYJ said:


> May you all have a great Christmas
> What is the main dish in Italy on the big day?


mostly on Christmas day the italians have chicken broth followed by lasagne

and then beef or pork , but this vairies from region to region and of course familys 

we went up to our local ski resort ten mins by car , and had lamb cooked on a fire 2 ft away all cosy and warm , and chips with the lamb yum yum :xmassnow:


----------

